

Thalmic Labs shuts down free developer access to the Myo - celticninja
https://www.thalmic.com/en/myo/

======
celticninja
I was trying to submit the hackaday.com story on this but every time I pressed
submit it disappeared. I was able to upload a BBC story to rest it was not
just submissions. So then I tried a different link and the same title and it
was posted immediately. Looks like the link to hackaday.com is being censored
for some reason. Possibly because a workaround exists and the investors
(ycombinator) may not want that knowledge to be widely known.

